# Fur grows upwards like ocean waves, anyway to tame?



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

You can train the coat to lie flat, but it’ll mostly depend on your blowdrying technique. You have to blow downwards instead of all over. What I do is blast against the fur to get all the water out, then blow downwards with heat on to sort of set it in place. That makes the biggest difference. It will take some time and repeated wash & dry sessions before you see it start to lie flat.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's the drying. 
Nothing more. Your groomer needs to learn how to blow dry properly.


----------



## KiraTheHyperPup (Nov 25, 2020)

Ffcmm said:


> You can train the coat to lie flat, but it’ll mostly depend on your blowdrying technique. You have to blow downwards instead of all over. What I do is blast against the fur to get all the water out, then blow downwards with heat on to sort of set it in place. That makes the biggest difference. It will take some time and repeated wash & dry sessions before you see it start to lie flat.





Prism Goldens said:


> It's the drying.
> Nothing more. Your groomer needs to learn how to blow dry properly.


Thanks ill try doing that with my own drying sessions and ill talk to the groomer about how he is drying her. Not sure if a groomer will take info from a first time dog owner like me but ill try it!


----------



## KiraTheHyperPup (Nov 25, 2020)

Honestly think the groomer might be making the coat go downwards and i am the one who is making it go back to flowing upwards. Ill try the technique you mentioned.


----------

